# brithish garden millipedes



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

hiya guys
i was wondering if u can take just normal british garden millipedes and keep them as pets. as i have just been on the mantis forum uk and someone has got them in a pot from the garden(they were in a piece of old wood i think). i have lots in my garden and be very nice if i could find out if i can keep them as pets or not, all answers would be greatly appreciated 
thanx meg:2thumb:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I found loads the other day while walking on Cannock Chase and was thinking the same thing! Not a great fan of WC things though, even if there are loads of them out there.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

frogmadmeg said:


> hiya guys
> i was wondering if u can take just normal british garden millipedes and keep them as pets. as i have just been on the mantis forum uk and someone has got them in a pot from the garden(they were in a piece of old wood i think). i have lots in my garden and be very nice if i could find out if i can keep them as pets or not, all answers would be greatly appreciated
> thanx meg:2thumb:


Yep you can, I prefer the 'exotic' millipedes as they are about 20x bigger and nicely colourful.


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

yh i was thinking the same 'exotic' are better cause of the biggness(not sure if bigness is a word:blush and colouring and i would much prefer an 'exotic' non garden caught one 
i really want a bumble bee/yellow banded millipede:flrt:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

frogmadmeg said:


> yh i was thinking the same 'exotic' are better cause of the biggness(not sure if bigness is a word:blush and colouring and i would much prefer an 'exotic' non garden caught one
> i really want a bumble bee/yellow banded millipede:flrt:


Have a look on BugzUK they nornally have lots of millipedes in.

Size not bigness


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

thanx for correcting me(size not bigness)lol 
yh on tuesday i got 3 mantids off him but on his website there are non of the yellow banded millipedes for sale :c


----------

